# Need Advice-Starwood!



## harzim (May 6, 2007)

What are your opinions about owning in the Starwood Network in Cancun?  I know the downside of buying from the developer ($$), but I'm wondering what the pros/cons are of owning at LagunaMar.  I know it isn't even built yet.  Are sales slow?  Anyway, you all always have lots of insight, so I'd love to hear your thoughts on this one.  Thanks!


----------



## Transit (May 6, 2007)

I think Starwood does a good job at providing a quality product  if you like that location and intend to frequent it and must have a peak season then buy there.It's a Voluntary resort so do't expect resales to be high.Sales were slow so they recently increased staroptions for certain seasons/units.I'm not a big Cancun fan but intend to visit this resort in the future.


----------



## harzim (May 6, 2007)

Transit said:


> I think Starwood does a good job at providing a quality product  if you like that location and intend to frequent it and must have a peak season then buy there.It's a Voluntary resort so do't expect resales to be high.Sales were slow so they recently increased staroptions for certain seasons/units.I'm not a big Cancun fan but intend to visit this resort in the future.



I didn't realize it was a voluntary.  So, you can't use Staroptions to stay other places in the SVN network?  Thanks.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 6, 2007)

ghbbi said:


> I didn't realize it was a voluntary.  So, you can't use Staroptions to stay other places in the SVN network?  Thanks.


You can use your StarOptions to stay at other SVO/SVN resorts if you join SVN.  If you sell - the buyer cannot join SVN.


----------



## Denise L (May 6, 2007)

If you buy from the developer, you get the Staroptions and the ability to convert to Starpoints every other use year. If you buy resale, you lose those benefits.

"Buy where you want to go," is very good advice.  Starwood has a very nice product. If you love Cancun and want to stay there often, then I would recommend buying there.


----------



## stevens397 (May 6, 2007)

As someone who purchased from the developer twice, I realize that many of us start that way and that it can sometimes even make sense!  That said, I would check out www.redweek.com to see what resales of other high-level properties in Cancun are going for.  

Since many of us also believe that it is usually not the best idea to turn your unit in for Starpoints, and since we know this is a voluntary resort and you'll likely lose your shirt if you have to sell it, a nice resale could be a great choice.  My Manhattan  Club was a resale purchase that I got for less than half the retail price.  While I'm certainly enjoying it, it's also nice to know that it was the original buyer who took the big hit - I'll likely get at least my money back if I ever have to or choose to sell.

Your's was a very simplistic question that leads me to believe you're new to all of this.  (Please - no offense meant - we've all been there)  I'm sure you can't go wrong buying Cancun from Starwood - it will be beautiful.  But you will likely pay quite a bit more than necessary.


----------



## DeniseM (May 6, 2007)

Because this is a voluntary resort, resales (which will probably start popping up before the resort even opens) may go for as little as 50% of what the developer is asking.  

If you are buying with the intention of always going to go to Cancun, you can  save thousands of dollars by waiting to see what the resales go for.  

If your intention is to trade at least half the time, you will get more bang for your buck by buying a resale at a mandatory resort and using it for exchanging so that you get both advantages:  1) resale price, and 2) trading within SVN.

Which ever way you go, there are few advantages in buying from the developer right now.  Take your time and do your homework and you will find the best deal for you.

Also - a gentle suggestion:  Instead of starting more threads about this resort, just ask more questions in your original thread.

Good luck!


----------



## ck1 (May 6, 2007)

My salesperson called me last week and said the 2bd platinum  prices went up and the starpoints bonus went down.  I just recieved my contract for Lagunamar last week with the origanl prices.  I am also requalifing a SDO platinum I bought last week. I need a little more bang for the buck since I am buying for the developer.


----------



## disneydor (May 10, 2007)

So, if you buy resale you can still trade within the Starwood network you just do not receive the Starpoints to exchange in their hotels?


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 10, 2007)

disneydor said:


> So, if you buy resale you can still trade within the Starwood network you just do not receive the Starpoints to exchange in their hotels?



You are correct in that if you buy resale, you cannot convert your unit to StarPoints.

If the property is "mandatory" (Harborside, St. John, Kierland, Maui, & Vistana Villages), the resale purchaser gets StarOptions and can reserve any SVN property eight months in advance (if available).  If the property is "voluntary" (all other Starwood properties, including Cancun), the resale purchaser does not get StarOptions and cannot reserve a different Starwood property through Starwood.  The resale purchaser may still attempt an exchange through one of the exchange companies.

See the sticky http://www.tug2.net/advice/Starwood_Vacation_Network.htm for an excellent explanation of the SVN system.


----------



## disneydor (May 10, 2007)

Thank you.  I currently own Marriott Oceanwatch (4th july week) and I am looking to buy something else, I'm just not sure which t/s to go with.


----------



## LisaRex (May 10, 2007)

disneydor said:


> Thank you.  I currently own Marriott Oceanwatch (4th july week) and I am looking to buy something else, I'm just not sure which t/s to go with.



There are privileges for "elite" owners, that is people who own more than one week within the same t/s network.  If I was going to buy a second week, it would probably be a Marriott t/s to take advantage of those privileges.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Stefa (May 11, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> There are privileges for "elite" owners, that is people who own more than one week within the same t/s network.  If I was going to buy a second week, it would probably be a Marriott t/s to take advantage of those privileges.  Your mileage may vary.



Marriott owners who own more than one week can make reservations 13 months out instead of the standard 12, however, they must make the reservations for either the same week or two consecutive weeks.    It won't help you if you want to go to Hilton Head in the summer and Aruba in the winter, for example.   Some owners also use this system to reserve the best weeks to deposite into II.

If I were going to own two weeks, I'd own one Starwood and one Marriott.


----------

